# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Can chemotherapy affect hair growth?

## alora

Chemotherapy can cause hair cells to stop dividing, resulting in hair loss.

In some cases patients lose as much as 90% of their scalp hair, others lose none. Sometimes this hair grows back when the cancer treatment ends, sometimes it doesn't. Common chemotherapy drugs that can hair loss include methotrexate, cyclophosohamide, bleomycin, doxorubicin, mitomycin, cytarabine, vinblastine and vincristine.

In many cases, hair begins to grow back two to three months after chemotherapy is over. New hair may be different than it used to be in terms of texture, thickness and color. Its common for hair to grow back finer, curlier and grayer than it was before.

----------


## juliedespino

Yes, By chemotherapy will defiantly lose hair cells.

----------


## owlpure

My uncle has undergone this, i physically saw how the effects will be with chemotherapy. May be using oils can help to get through this situation.

----------


## Devid

Recently I got myself pba powder because I needed it very urgently and I realized that I can order it on their website, so I decided to order it, it was delivered to me in just 2 days, and I am very pleasantly surprised that the staff is so experienced and knows what to do. The guys working there have 30 years of experience, which is very important to me.

----------

